# chassis vin



## bonneville604 (Jan 28, 2016)

Where do I find the chassis vin number stamped into the frame of my 1965 GTO?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

It should be on top of the frame behind the drivers rear tire close to the #6 body bushing.


----------



## bonneville604 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Photo of chassis VIN number*

If you would like to see a picture of what the number looks like stamped into the frame, here is a picture from my 66 GTO.

You can see the number clearly on my frame after it was powder coated.


----------



## budro (Sep 11, 2016)

Would the location be the same for a 64 LeMans?


----------

